# 78 stanza engine swap.



## SR20Stanza (Jul 27, 2004)

I have a 78 Datsun Stanza at the moment with an L16 engine with 278000 kilometers on it, and frankly it sucks. I have got the idea in my head after much searching and asking of questions to go to a SR20DET. i know this will involve a lot of work with gearbox and brakes etc. anyways my question to you guys is this... what kind of horsepower/torque will i get from this? ive heard quotes from 185hp to 350hp and torque figures as far apart as well. does anyone have an example of a stanza that has already undergone this swap? i know its been done but examples are rare and i cant seem to track any down. any help on this much appreciated.


----------

